

“Something” is Wrong with Google - trevin
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/something-is-wrong-with-google-since-2004/42947/

======
jakeludington
Great analysis of how search signals seem to map back to what is hopefully an
anomaly in the way ranking in Google works.

